# FS: Tropheus Duboisi, Threadfin rainbow, Panda Corys - Added tropheus species



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

*FS: convict cichlids*

Got these guys not long ago, but change of plans so they must go

1-2 inchers x 35-40 of them - $1 each minimum 5. or buy all for $25

have 1 male thats a bit bigger around 3 inches $2 or free if you buy the whole lot of frys Or the pair.

a breeding Pair female 3 inches and male 4 inches - $15

or take everything for $30

778 991 2 3 two nine


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

take it all for $25


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Ive seen people write their numbers on craigslist the way you did here.

Why do people do that? Just curious.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

ThePhoenix said:


> Ive seen people write their numbers on craigslist the way you did here.
> 
> Why do people do that? Just curious.


It helps to prevent from getting spammed. The computer does not read it correctly.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> It helps to prevent from getting spammed. The computer does not read it correctly.


oooh! That makes sense... I always thought it was because they thought you werent supposed to post your numbers, which doesnt make sense for a site like craigslist! Thanks


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

*FS: angels*

Have a few types of angels I would like to sell to clear some stock

1. 3 gold angels 2 inches - SOLD
2. 4 silver angels 2 inches - $8
3. 3 big zebras - SOLD

also got 3M5F breeder zebra danios for $10


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

pm'ing about the zebras


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump .


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

*FS: Tropheus Duboisi, Threadfin rainbow, Panda Corys ,Angels & Convicts*

2.5 inch Duboisi (juvenile form) - $10 each - have 2 batches available or one big batch if you like to take them all







2.5-3 inch Neolamprologus tretocephalus - $10 each got about 8-12

Threadfin Rainbows $3 - Theres 9 left, all for $20

Panda Corys $3.50 - got quite a few in the planted tank as well

group of 5 2.5'' Ikola - $50 must be bought all at once.

also have 2 loners of one bemba and one moorii both at 2.5'' as well. $10 each.

Thanks

Bao


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh darn I was in Burnaby today I would have bought a bunch if I would have known! maybe you will have some next time! will be down there this coming Thursday or next!


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

you've got pm


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

If you have Duboisi left when MrBob comes in, I'll get him to get me a couple also.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

no problem and updated.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

someone take all the threadfin (9) for $20


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

some tropheus sold, still got some left !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

added a few more species !


----------

